# New Shop Ideas?



## Sprung (Apr 22, 2014)

I've been doing a lot of thinking about getting my new shop set up lately. In the next couple weeks that will become a reality. I am setting up shop in a one car garage, with approximately 22' x 13' of space. Right now the space is a blank slate. The two outer walls have studs at 24" on center, the wall that is shared with the house has studs at 16" on center, and the other wall is occupied mostly by the garage door. The walls are covered with 1/4" plywood, which I'm in the process of painting white. The garage currently has its own 20A circuit, which I'm hoping to add at least another circuit to whenever the opportunity presents itself. I've got enough shop lights to get the place brightly lit and will be adding in more outlets, since there is currently only one in there.

As I'm thinking of ideas for layout, storage, benches, etc I thought I'd ask some questions here.

1. What do you think are the best aspects of your current shop space?

2. If you were to re-do your shop, what are some things that you would do?

3. If you had to set up your workshop in a 1-car garage, what are some things you would do or consider?

4. Anything else you want to add that wasn't covered in response to the other three questions?

Pics certainly help too! If you've got something going on in your shop setup that you think I should consider, a pic or two would be awesome.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 22, 2014)

Put everything on wheels comes to mind. I was at a wood club shop meeting yesterday evening and the guy hosting it had very little room and did a great job making it all fit his needs. He used every bit of space. He did intarsia projects and they were awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 22, 2014)

Cabinet space for storage of darn near everything. Use that area above the workbench, or under it. And I have to agree- Wheels make everything easier in a small space.

When you are laying things out this can help- When I moved into my new shop in October last year I cut cardboard templates to lay on the floor so I could map out where the larger or stationary items would go before I actually threw out my back moving them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 22, 2014)

100% agree on the wheels, almost everything I have is on wheels except bench, table saw and band saw. My metal desks are on wheels. Makes for easier cleaning and organization. Make ceiling racks to store wood. . PS you can never have enough lights.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks, guys!

Wheels - check! Only large/larger tools I've got right now are table saw, band saw, and lathe. My drill press is a bench top one. Table saw is already on wheels. Bandsaw eventually will be - I plan to make a new stand for it that includes storage. Lathe will go on a shallow bench that I plan to attach to a wall. When I get a planer later this year, I want to put it on a short cart that could be wheeled under a bench for storage. Will probably also have the jointer set up to slide under a bench, whenever that day comes that I can get one of those too.

Colin - what I did when I rearranged my last shop was that on a small scale with cutouts on graph paper. Will likely do the same before I start getting things set up here. Would have to do it on paper, since I won't be able to empty the garage to try full sized cut-outs. Right now everything is piled in the middle of the garage!

I'm hoping to try and find some used kitchen cabinets for cheap to give some storage space.

Mike, not sure how easily I can do ceiling racks, since I can't get to the joists. Could probably run lag bolts up into them though through the plywood ceiling. That would be a real good way to utilize that foot or so above the garage door rails and opener.

Great ideas! Keep 'em coming! I need all the help I can get - just ask my wife, lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Apr 22, 2014)

If you truly have a blank slate, and you plan to add circuit(s), I would suggest doing it before you try to put anything on the walls that will get in the way (if the plywood comes down easily, even mo betta). Even if you don't actually hook up your outlets, etc....get it wired first so you don't have to worry about it after (believe me, I found out the hard way). While your at it, it would be warmly beneficial in the winter if those outer walls were insulated, if not already. Think about elevating your DC up on a platform in one corner. Find those ceiling joists and put in an air cleaner!! For peg-like storage, stay away from pegboard; just drill a hole in that plywood. Hit a a few auctions and see if you can score some of that metal open mesh style closet shelving...they don't hold the dust.

After you find those used kitchen cabinets, think seriously about building slide out drawers/platforms for the bottom cabinets. It allows you to truly use the entire cabinet, and not have to go cabinet spelunking with your knees on a concrete floor.

Send any wood and tools that don't fit my way.

Just a few of my cents worth.

Butch

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 22, 2014)

Matt - If I could only make one significant change in my shop it would be insulation. I would (and may still) rip down all of the drywall and spray foam insulation in all walls. While I was down to that point I would probably add a few windows for light, but if I could only do one thing - it would definitely be insulation. Your in a colder climate than I am, so this may be applicable to you too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 22, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Matt - If I could only make one significant change in my shop it would be insulation. I would (and may still) rip down all of the drywall and spray foam insulation in all walls. While I was down to that point I would probably add a few windows for light, but if I could only do one thing - it would definitely be insulation. Your in a colder climate than I am, so this may be applicable to you too.




Insulation!!! Not only does it give you warmth in the winter- it keeps you cool in the summers. I used to be a 90 degrees plus person -I loved it -now now way-shop stays a comfy 75 tops in the summer. If you own your house do what scott says- perimeter insulation on the outside of the slab helps a bunch also.

Scott- I think you can cut holes on inside and get foam installed.
My insulation has paid me back many times in $ and more in comfort..............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 22, 2014)

I've definitely got to figure out a heating/cooling method for my shop, which is my 2 car garage (yet, sadly, not much bigger than your one car... 20x20ish). 

I will be implimenting some storage racks on my ceiling this summer, but I did build shelving out of 2x4's and OSB on one whole wall (3 rows) last year before I got in to woodworking. I'm considering tearing them down and replacing with something that will allow me to put my bandsaw and dust collector on that wall without having shelving in the way. 

How badly I wish I could re-do my shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the additional comments, guys!

I can't rip down the plywood - there are so many old nails holding it up, I'd damage it too badly getting it down and would have to replace it. So, wiring is going to have to be external. I'm gonna try and do it right and get conduit and proper boxes, but it's a little tempting to go the route that had already been done out there and just staple the wire to the plywood with wire staples...

Butch - I've got a shop made air cleaner that came with me in the move. It'll definitely be still used!

I don't own the house, but I do have free reign to do some things I want (within reason.) Painting, adding to the electrical, and some other things - no problem. I'd love to add in another window or two, as Scott suggests, but that is beyond what I would be able to do. I am considering insulating when I have the chance - can put holes in the walls, one hole between each set of studs, and insulate with foam or blown insulation. It also wouldn't be a long run to the natural gas line, so I will be looking to get heat out there when finances allow for that too.

After getting heat stroke one day while working a factory job in grad school, I cannot stand the heat - 80 gets to be too hot for me sometimes. Thankfully there's an old window air conditioner that was left behind that, if it works, I might be able to put into service in there during the summers.


Thanks for the ideas and advice! Keep it coming! Lots of good stuff!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 23, 2014)

Great suggestions - I will add one often overlooked. Skylights. Once you have skylights in your shop you will wonder why you never did. I never have to flip a light stich during the day unless there's a thunderstorm. Even on cloudy days I can see in my shop as if I am outside there's never even so much as a shadow cast. If your shop is going to be in a garage or other building with an attic it's not as feasible but in a metal building like mine I value my skylights more than most other amenities. I always get comments in the winter when someone walks into my shop during the day when the doors are all closed - to a man everyone looks up to see what kind of lighting I am using then they say something like wow I thought you had massive amounts of lights on in here! 

For night lighting I use 150 & 200W 5500K CFLs and once you use those you will also never want flourescent or especially incandescent lighting again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 23, 2014)

My shop is a one car garage and I built 2 8' benches that have storage underneath. I need more lights but I never have enough. Wheels on everything like listed above. Music, you gots to have some music out there. Oh peg boards are great too.

For your wiring you have two ways I would go and as an electrician either works for me but one is about as simple as it gets. Get a roll of 12/2 MC cable, some snap on connectors, several 4 square boxes with 1/2" knockouts, quad industrial covers and get to running. You can have it all run in an hour or so.

Kevin is right lighting with 5500K lights is great. If you don't know what that is it is the color of sunlight and the best to work under.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 23, 2014)

Kevin - I wish I could put skylights in, or even another window or two. But, not able to happen. That is, not until we own our own place maybe sometime down the road.

Tommy - Definitely YES to music! My radio was on its last legs before we moved, so I tossed it. A replacement for it is one of my next purchases I'm going to make. Yeah, running the wiring shouldn't be hard. It'll probably take me upwards of 1 1/2 to 2 hours, but that's because I always like to triple check my wiring - don't wanna be responsible for causing problems or injury if done wrong.

The last two sets of bulbs I bought for my shop lights (I currently have 5 sets of lights) were 5500K. WOW! They're awesome! As bulbs burn out and need to be replaced, I will eventually replace them all with 5500K bulbs.

Thank you all! Between you guys here, and some other thinking I've been doing, I've got lots of real good ideas. (In addition to the bad ideas that I had also come up with and decided against, lol.)

I'll post pics as things progress. One final coat of paint on Friday. Then things start getting sorted and put away Saturday! (Starting with all my wood and lumber, because it's been too long since I've seen it and I'm starting to forget what I've got, lol!)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 23, 2014)

I was planning on using metal conduit with my wiring addition for my DC... then when I went to Lowes to get the wire, I found that they had some blue 3/4" conduit for $2 a 10' stick, and snap fittings for $.50-$1... and they snap right in to the plastic boxes. Spent about $15 to run 40' of conduit. It sticks out like a sore thumb that's been painted neon orange, but it looks better than bare wire, and is probably marginally safer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Apr 23, 2014)

Out of curiosity, are you using 150w and 200w equivalents, or actual wattage CFLs. I've seen the latter advertised, but not tried them.



Kevin said:


> For night lighting I use 150 & 200W 5500K CFLs and once you use those you will also never want flourescent or especially incandescent lighting again.


----------

